# plant protein warning!



## skylerman (Sep 23, 2018)

plant protein as in the powder like whey is made so that significant estrogen is produced.  they make it two ways 1 too healthy 2 with estrogen metabolites. hint your not getting 1 from vitamin sheppe or anc gnc he he arabs nuking comunists none of those or bodybuilding.com


----------



## blergs. (Sep 24, 2018)

you make no sense and what I can make out is BS...   I live animal product free for over 10 years and  I am healthy and estrogen is not an issue. I use vegan protein powder and eat alot of whole foods...  if anything chemical grown soy is bad, but organic non gmo soy is good for you. ofrouce not to make up 100% of diet. but 10-15% is good for you IMO.
organic brown rice iso protein powder is great for muscle building...


----------



## JoeyGym65 (Sep 25, 2018)

blergs. said:


> you make no sense and what I can make out is BS...   I live animal product free for over 10 years and  I am healthy and estrogen is not an issue. I use vegan protein powder and eat alot of whole foods...  if anything chemical grown soy is bad, but organic non gmo soy is good for you. ofrouce not to make up 100% of diet. but 10-15% is good for you IMO.
> organic brown rice iso protein powder is great for muscle building...



Yeah, I had to read that comment a couple of times lol.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 21, 2018)

JoeyGym65 said:


> Yeah, I had to read that comment a couple of times lol.



Yup bro! Same here...


----------

